# The Anthem by a 7 year old



## richtee (Oct 10, 2007)

Wow...pretty durn good! Hope I'm not breaking any rules by posting here, thought it was worthy to be seen on the SMF, but it's not a joke...by any stretch of the imagination.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sR2rv...hem%2F40945200


----------



## scotty (Oct 10, 2007)

Im still a patriotic person and there are tears in my eyes  not only because  it is  our anthem but that little  guy  has a magnificent  voice.

 I will always  love the  USA and  what we have here.


----------



## franco61365 (Oct 10, 2007)

why shouyou ever fear "breaking the rules" for posting something like that, I do not think this is a site for frumpy old lawyers!

I am VERY PROUD to be an American, I thank GOD and our Servicemen everyday for the freedom to post what I want when I want!


----------



## cajun_1 (Oct 10, 2007)

Thank You Richtee  ......  He hit every note ..  I've seen pro's that couldn't hit it.


----------



## wilson (Oct 10, 2007)

Thank youf ro posting that. 
After having to sit though all the "Hollywood Hyped, it's all about me not our Country" bad renditions of our National Anthem for NASCAR races and other sporting events this year: 
It is nice to see this young man sing it so nicely and do Honor to his National Anthem and his Country.
I am Proud to Be an American and Proud of our Services Men and Women who give so much and those who have given all, God Bless them for Keeping our Country Safe!


----------



## goat (Oct 10, 2007)

I had seen that a couple of weeks ago.  That kid can sing.


----------



## phil s (Oct 10, 2007)

Definitely worth the post!! No apoligies necessary!!


----------



## blackhawk19 (Oct 10, 2007)

Thanks Richtee, what a great way to start my morning


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Oct 10, 2007)

*  I agree. Thanks. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Terry*


----------



## deejaydebi (Oct 12, 2007)

Wow I think we'll be hearing more from that youngster for sure!


----------

